# thinking of buying more points



## basl99 (May 19, 2021)

which is better to buy - WorldMark or Wyndham?


----------



## rhonda (May 19, 2021)

Your title says, "_more_ points" ... and your profile shows Worldmark ... so I'll assume you already have WM. 

Which resort system has more properties in areas you wish to travel? 
Are you already using WM fully?  Do you feel constrained in the WM system for lack of points?  What are those constraints?
Are you using WM's cash options:  Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, Monday Madness, FAX, etc.?  Do these _work_ or _not work_ for your needs?  Why / Why Not?
Are the properties you hope to use available in both systems?  (We almost bought Wyndham to get to Pagosa Springs ... gladly it was available for time as a WM affiliate and later direct WM inventory!  Our problem was solved!)
Is there something you already find attractive about Wyndham?  Are you willing to learn both systems thoroughly and carefully for best use of each?
TL;DR: _ It depends. _


----------



## HenryT (May 20, 2021)

As Rhonda's reply implies, you have not provided enough information on your needs to provide a rational assessment. 

Timeshares are not a "One Size Fits All" purchase. You need to provide information on where and how many points you currently own, where you want to go, what size unit, quality requirements, etc.


----------



## Mongoose (May 26, 2021)

It really depends on what you want and where you want to vacation.  My unscientific observation is that owners with WM tend to be generally happier than owners with Wyndham. Also seems like Worldmark has slightly higher resale value.


----------



## easyrider (May 26, 2021)

We live in the Northwest USA so WM is better for us because there are many WM resorts in driving range which makes it easy to use bonus time.

Bill


----------

